# Florida fire ants



## Stormchase (Jul 30, 2010)

Went out today and it was too windy for leaf climbers. I wanted to get more practice with the macro filter. I was about to head home and I had an idea.

This guy was chowing down on some good ol rotten fish.








I think i got too close and this one called the war song. they all scattered and i jumped up till they calmed down.






No stings today! Just fun


----------



## Dieselboy (Jul 30, 2010)

I hate those guys, nice shots though.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 30, 2010)

Dieselboy said:


> I hate those guys, nice shots though.


 

What he said.


----------



## The Empress (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice shots, they are so weird looking!! lol


----------



## macrojunkie (Jul 30, 2010)

Amazing, love the 1st shot!


----------



## Stormchase (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks everyone,
It was fun getting these. Im getting a little better on magnification. :thumbup:


----------



## wesd (Jul 31, 2010)

I love shooting macro so when I see people take them I have to say something lol.  I have to give you extra props for shooting a live moving creature.
Wes


----------



## Stormchase (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks .. Its all learning for me.


----------

